# Need Help ASAP! A6 cranks but won't start



## bean601 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have a 99 2.8 A6 and all of the sudden it stoped starting. It will crank but not start.

The instrument cluster lights aren't working and my voltmeter doesn't read anything. Had the battery tested and it is fine and fully charged. Checked fuses 28,29 and 34 and they all are getting power and aren't burned out. Checked spark from the wires and they aren't getting any power either.

VAG-COM can't pull anything from the computer anymore either.

The fuel pump doesn't engage when the key is turned and the windows will not go down. Everything else in the car appears to work fine.

Any help is REALLY appreciated

Thanks!


----------

